# Coffee for 20



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Cowboy coffee. Boil big pot of water, turn off heat, dump in bag of ground coffee. Let it steep for a while, then strain into a big Igloo beverage cooler/dispenser.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

we use a blaster to boil a 36 cup tea pot...
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035GYMO...t=&hvlocphy=9029182&hvtargid=pla-304995850070

after boiling, it is removed from heat, and then the appropriate amount of coffee is set to steep in a paint strainer bag https://www.grainger.com/product/2A...4357!&ef_id=WZNPHwAAAEgZlRSq:20170824192818:s

This has worked great for us time and time again...

if you really want to nerd out about your coffee, there are several other great methods, but as you pointed out pour over, for y'all, just takes too long. I get that, especially with a large group.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

First of all, one person has the designated job title of Barista. Best filled by an early riser that appreciates a good Cup o' Joe. The barista is a busy position for an hour or two.

Then either-
Three 12 cup percolators on a 2 burner stove, keep 'em going and about 2 rotations will cover the needs of even a heavy caffeine addicted group
-or (better)-
A big kettle and 2 or 3 stainless steel french presses. They make 1 and 1.5 liter presses out of double wall stainless, they work great and they are fairly inexpensive. Look up a youtube or two on using a french press, the stirring and wait times are critical to good coffee. The double wall insulates effectively for an hour or more.
Peace.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

this in the 36 cup size:
Cabela's Campfire Coffee Pot : Cabela's

and a blaster, repeat as necessary (won't be many repeats a day I can assure you).


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

T.O.Mac said:


> we use a blaster to boil a 36 cup tea pot...
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035GYMO...t=&hvlocphy=9029182&hvtargid=pla-304995850070
> 
> after boiling, it is removed from heat, and then the appropriate amount of coffee is set to steep in a paint strainer bag https://www.grainger.com/product/2A...4357!&ef_id=WZNPHwAAAEgZlRSq:20170824192818:s
> ...



I second this method, especially for big groups. Less clean up too.
I also fully support a Barista...


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Cuzin:

I make cowboy coffee in a 36 cup pot. It started life as a percolator, but percolating sucked so I took the percolator parts out and just use the Pot.

For fast, strong coffee for 15-25 people:

1) Fill with water up to bottom of spout holes.
2) Boil, pour a little boiling water into a thermos to prime thermos for coffee.
3) Pour 2.5 cups of course ground coffee in the pot.
4) Stir vigorously with large spoon.
5) Let sit for two minutes, open top, grounds will have floated to the surface and formed a stiff cake. Smash up cake of grounds and stir vigorously again.
6) return to low heat for 8 or so minutes.
7) Open lid and stir vigorously.
8) Pour 1 cup of cold water into top of vortex of funnel formed by vigorous stir, do not pour into middle of vortext straight to the bottom.
9) Cold water will settle to the bottom and pull grounds that were in the center of the vortex to the bottom as well.
10) Pour first pour into thermos and fill thermos for later.
11) Serve directly into mugs with a nice selection of Whiskey, Bailey's Irish Cream, Half and Half, etc.
12) Make your friend clean the grounds out of the pot.

Best of luck,

Tom


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

There are several ways to make large quantities of coffee and all of them work for specific people. I have used many of them IE cowboy, multiple perks, filters into a big thermos container etc. A good friend of mine uses cloth bags of coffee he tosses in a big 5 or so gallon drink dispenser type cooler full of hot water and it works super well.

What I am using now is two stainless steel Bodum coffee presses. Expensive but I watched amazon and got mine some time ago on the rare sales amazon has. These stainless steel units are bomber and last forever even on float trips. We get a big container of water going by the early risers. I have the coffee measure containers set out and make sure folks understand the procedures. First run is both presses. Both of them are insulated. As more folks show up more runs of which ever is empty press are done. Tea / chocolate drinkers just brew from the hot water pot. Any left over coffee is usually put in a small thermos for those who want a mid morning coffee break.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

First person up boils a bunch of water and sets up the Aeropress station. Self served, less than 30 seconds a cup, nice and fresh unlike the last few cups out of a french press.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I generally don't do trips longer than 3/4 days as a rule of thumb. And I like to cook. Therefore, there is usually significant action making breakfast in my camp kitchen. One of the advantages to making one big pot of cowboy coffee is that it minimizes the number of people in your way in the kitchen if you are making pancakes/burritos/french toast, etc.

For a quick, no dish line, hot water for drinks and oatmeal breakfast, the presses and individual Aeropress would probably beat my system hand's down. Fort a kitchen crew of 3-4 whipping up breakfast for 15-25, the big pot and a thermos lets you break everything down quickly.

Tom


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

For large groups I always liked the 36+ cup cowboy coffee method and used a large metal tea strainer to pour through.


https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-St...503611397&sr=8-25&keywords=tea+strainer+large


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Hot coffee and fast Benihana style breakfast*

Have it set up at night and just light the burners in the morning, hot water and hot coffee ( 30-45 min.). Put the griddle on, a few dozen eggs, bacon, sausage or corn beef hash and Texas Toast. Go at it Benihana speed and style.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

raymo said:


> Have it set up at night and just light the burners in the morning, hot water and hot coffee ( 30-45 min.). Put the griddle on, a few dozen eggs, bacon, sausage or corn beef hash and Texas Toast. Go at it Benihana speed and style.


If you roll with white gas on that green stove, you might want one of the propane converters, they let you run the old green stoves with green tanks, way easier to deal with.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RDQT92


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*seantana " six one way or half a dozen"*

Both fuels work good, from my experience. In hunting camp when it gets cold ( 20° 30° )the green bottles tend to lose pressure in the Colman white gas stoves because of the engineering design, not specifically being made for propane, causing the heat out put to be severely diminished. I do carry an adaptor in all of my Colman white gas stoves though.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

A big ass pot and a good Blaster.
Boil the water, turn it off and dump in a crap ton of coffee, let er steep, then pour through a sieve. Some type of insulated holding container is key, like what a caterer uses, or what you would see at a coffee shop. An insulated water cooler works for at least a couple weeks to, until the heat ruins the seal on the spigot.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

We boil a large pot of water with the blaster and use three Melita drip filter systems in tandem that go right into a thermos. Just did a Main Salmon trip with 18 and worked just fine. Much easier to adjust how much you need to make as well. Your crew won't need to pull coffee grounds out of their teeth either.


----------



## ZaneTeenWheeler (Feb 23, 2017)

The Detonator is the only way to go. You gotta pony up the big bucks but this thing will last for generations. 


Detonator – French Presses – Landgrove Coffee


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Fortunately our butler once worked as a barista and makes the most devine caramel mocha lattes. We typically bring along a professional-grade espresso machine and portable Honda generator (they're nice and quiet) to power it. Jeeves is usually up at the crack of dawn whipping up lattes on demand for the crew. We let him defer his cooking and cleaning duties while he's making everyone's lattes.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*28 cups*

28 cups in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Detonator 3. Not cheap but awesome. 42 cups of French press on a blaster. 

Detonator – French Presses – Landgrove Coffee


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

We use two to three REI 48oz french presses. In rotation they keep up with demand no problem.

https://www.rei.com/product/820451/rei-co-op-table-top-french-coffee-press-48-fl-oz


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Not sure if you can see the modified bar clamp in the middle of this but I use it to hold the Melita filter holder. I carry a insulated thermos pot ( or two for big trips) and it works great. Need coffee in the middle of the pour - swivel it over and fill your cup and swivel it back. Someone needs tea while you are pouring. Bam - here is your tea. 

I can't believe that you all carry some ungodly large contraption down the river that only has one use.


----------



## RiverVandal (Apr 10, 2015)

Conundrum said:


> Detonator 3. Not cheap but awesome. 42 cups of French press on a blaster.
> 
> Detonator – French Presses – Landgrove Coffee



We also use the detonator. Expensive but also hand made in Idaho and will last forever.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

Big pot of water the night before. Ground coffee in a nylon sock. (Many arguments about quality of coffee) First person up fires up the blaster, (this wakes everyone up) boils water, then puts nylon with coffee in water. Pour it all into a cooler thermos with spigot. How long you let is seep is taste preference.


----------



## luckylauren (Apr 3, 2016)

Mtnbuzzer said:


> Big pot of water the night before. Ground coffee in a nylon sock. (Many arguments about quality of coffee) First person up fires up the blaster, (this wakes everyone up) boils water, then puts nylon with coffee in water. Pour it all into a cooler thermos with spigot. How long you let is seep is taste preference.


 
Not to over think this, but what EXACTLY do you mean by nylon sock?

We had something to this effect last fall on a trip, and I thought it was hands down, way easier than cowboy coffee for clean up alone. But I failed to get more information since with was a trip with people who stole it from work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I put the coffee in these:


100 PCS 4x6 Cotton Muslin Drawstring Reusable Bags Packing Bath Soap Herbs Tea | eBay


Cheap, no grounds to clean up, pack before trip and boil water in big pot (with strainer) toss bags in trash when done.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

luckylauren said:


> Not to over think this, but what EXACTLY do you mean by nylon sock?
> 
> We had something to this effect last fall on a trip, and I thought it was hands down, way easier than cowboy coffee for clean up alone. But I failed to get more information since with was a trip with people who stole it from work.


luckylauren, they're not socks but simply nylons that ladies wear or crooks use to cover their faces during the commission of a crime. I use the anklets size so that's why i referred to them as socks.


----------



## luckylauren (Apr 3, 2016)

Do you ever worry about the hot temps affecting or melting the nylons?


----------



## rockmonkey (May 3, 2011)

If you're a homebrewer, you probably have muslin or nylon drawstring bags for hops, which work great for steeping coffee in after the boil. You can pick them up at a homebrew store or Amazon.


----------



## geobucket (Oct 16, 2009)

I have settled on using multiple drip filters, which scales easily. Most of my trips are small, only need 1. Recent trip used 2 for group of 12. Would bring 3 for group of 20. I drip into vacuum bottles (hydroflasks), which go to the river filled with a different brew consumed the first night.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

luckylauren said:


> Do you ever worry about the hot temps affecting or melting the nylons?[/QUOTE
> 
> Never even thought of it. But now that you mention it, haven't had any problems.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

The big problem is judging the strength of the brew. I When the water is good and hot and I'm adding the finest bat guano, I toss in a small axe head. When the axe head floats, it's just about right. From there, you can doctor it up with Pappy Van Winkle's 23 year old Straight Kentucky Bourbon (2012 bottling), or Jeremiah Weed, according to your custom. Add Pappy Van Winkle's until the axe head sinks, or add Jeremiah Weed until the fragrance of turpentine and jet fuel drives the bears, blackflies and mosquitoes off. Just before turning off the heat, garnish the whole thing with a nice layer of ground habanero seed and stir well. Because nobody likes cold coffee. And don't let your nose drip in the pot. That is NOT what they mean by "dripped coffee."


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

We do the sock method in 2 gallons of hot water, soak a while, and pour it all into a 2 gallon Coleman Jug with a dispenser nozzle thing. Keeps it way warmer longer! Leave the sock in for hearty brew, We got our sock from a river running company...not sure where to get them otherwise. This is a fabulous method. And, we did some research on the Coleman jug. It should not leach anything into the brew, no taste difference. Our first jug lasted 6 Grand Canyon trips plus many smaller trips! 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00363PRG...t=&hvlocphy=9030289&hvtargid=pla-275271835128


Flag


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

That reminds me of my favorite mixed drink Villagelightsmith.

In a tumbler over ice,I combine: a dash of Bitters, a Jigger of captain morgans, a shot or so of Yukon Jack , and then for good measure I like to add a pinch or two red man chewing tabaco.
I call it: aBitterMorganYukonChew!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Ditto on Tom's recipe. But, we bring IV bags and needles for the hard to stir members of the party. Hook em up, give em the coffee from the bottom of the pot, and stand back.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

That's what I love about Mountainbuzz! Thank You All! Jerry


----------



## nomadderwhat (Jul 6, 2015)

*sock*

Use a fresh long mens large sock as the filter.....boil the water up high and tie the sock off so the grounds dont spread.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got back from my trip and used the paint strainer bag method with a 1-gallon Gott drink cooler. The paint strainer bags I used have an elastic top that fits perfectly around the top of the cooler. About a half bag of coffee per gallon of coffee, steep for 5 minutes, remove paint strainer bag and toss grinds - done. Pro tip - grind your own coffee on a coarse setting (like for french press). The standard grind for drip coffee left a bit of sludge at the bottom of the pot. Otherwise, excellent method with very little cleanup.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Sock Method users:

Do you use a regular men's tube sock? A woman's nylon sock?

I once tested out using drawstring "fill your own" tea bags full of grounds and they just floated around at the top of the pot and were a pretty serious failure.

Please fill me in with the proper sock description.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

twmartin said:


> Sock Method users:
> 
> Do you use a regular men's tube sock? A woman's nylon sock?
> 
> ...



Maybe you should re-read the thread!?? Many descriptions and options discussed so far what else are you looking for someone to make it for you??


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

twmartin said:


> Sock Method users:
> 
> Do you use a regular men's tube sock? A woman's nylon sock?


Black socks, 'cause they don't get dirty, they just get stiffer...


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Mkash:

That would be quite nice, thank you. I like half and half and a little bit of sugar. While you're getting that, can I offer you a pumpkin pancake? How crispy do you like your bacon?

We're launching Saturday on Westwater. If you'd like to make the coffee, I've already made some chipotle corn muffins for the launch breakfast. I usually have a bottle of whiskey and a bottle of Bailey's in case you'd like to fortify your coffee for the river.

I'm the chubby guy with the red hair. Come over, have a coffee and muffin on me if you're not making the coffee.

See you around the firepan,

Tom


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Not sure how both this and the other 2017 breakfast ideas thread both got bumped within a day of each other by different people, and I usually tend to make fun of thread necromancers, but this is great timing.

I did try coffee socks and was pleasantly surprised by how well they work, for both hot coffee and cold brew.
You can cold brew on a layover day, and drink it iced, or it warms quickly and makes a great cup of coffee.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I bought a coffee press a few years ago, my own coffee, never drank group coffee again. Also never had a bad cup again either. Most my trips everyone (or couple) usually has their own press and coffee of their choice. We will set up a separate coffee table so everyone stays out of the cooks way with bigger groups. Gives everyone a chance to sample different coffees.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I bought a coffee press a few years ago, my own coffee, never drank group coffee again. Also never had a bad cup again either.


That reminds me of these wise words: "If this is coffee, please bring me some tea; if this is tea, please bring me some coffee." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I’ll post since MT Runner has broken the necro thread ice . Haven’t read all of the old posts. Sorry, I’m at work and supposed to be working.
Im always the first guy up and use a 2 gallon cowboy coffee pot with muslin bags, into a 2 gallon thermos. I save the bag for the guy who alway gets up late and misses the first brew.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

carvedog said:


>


Lower Jack?


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Partner steel coffee pot and and half pound of coffee. Add touch cold water and swing to settle


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

climbdenali said:


> Lower Jack?


I would have to go look to be sure but I think it's Marble Right. 

"Partner steel coffee pot and and half pound of coffee. Add touch cold water and swing to settle"

So I have done this with an outfitter and the mess in the coffee pot is not worth it. The coffee is fine enough. I guess if you have enough room to carry a couple of coffee pots, one for boiling water and one for coffee. But I don't want to bring a fifth dry box.....


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Another comment. I’ve been brewing our group coffee for over the last ten years. I like the early morning routine and love the smell. I’ve even been tempted to bring a battery powered grinder just so I can smell the beans.
I like my coffee strong. But in our group there’s always one guy (you know who you are😃) who wants it stronger. And there’s at least two who say it needs to be weaker. Never fail. Every time. My response? See you tomorrow at 6AM 😀


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

For big trips I built this coffee pot out of an old 5gal keg cut in half. I finagled a handle out of some steel rod, added a stainless drain spout and ball valve. When I make coffee for large groups I add a bunch of coarse ground coffee to 11" muslin bags (can be purchased at amazon/homebrew shop). 1 big bag is good for 1 morning (I like it very strong)...dilute as needed. Boil water in vessel, steep coffee while grooving, drink coffee.
It also functions as a great "mega-drink" maker in the evenings...think Margaritas, Hurricanes, Dark & Stormy's, Jungle Juice...
Stainless cleans up so easy and it's not super heavy...makes around 2 gallons of coffee/cocktails. It's available for use if you invite me on a trip


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Drink Beer


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

My opinion.

Cowboy coffee sucks. Pain in the ass in every respect, especially cleanup. And good to the last drop, it ain't.

Likewise can be French presses concerning cleanup. Taste great but messy.

For both Cowboy and French Presses the failure is production rate. To generate more is a major hassle.

The best way to go is a big pot of boiling hot water that be ladled out of to satisfy any AM hot water requirement; personal coffee presses/methods, tea, cocoa, sterilization/cleaning, etc.

For coffee requirements ladle water using handled (collapsible) measuring cup into a Melita filter(collapsible) atop multiple thermal carafes appropriate to size of the group. As fast as you can pour water you produce quality coffee. Waste grounds are in the paper filter and NOT in the cleanup system. Coffee in thermal carafes are hot to the last pour which with proper planning is into my thermal mug before heading down the river on a sunny morning. Hot, tasty, fresh brew while rowing down the river. That defines a perfect morning.


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

I‘ve tried cowboy, running two of the big Stanley French presses, seep in a bag (both disposable and painter’s sock), etc. 

Last year I was on a trip and we used the best system I’ve seen yet. Heat water on the blaster. Pour over #6 Melitta cone with filter which was attached DIY style to a 1 gallon insulated Bubba Keg. Whole set up is about $30. it kept the coffee hot. There’s a pour spout on the Bubba Keg so it’s easy enough to change out grinds and keep the coffee flowing. Grounds are in a filter so easy clean up.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Takes a lot less water to make a good cup of coffee than most people think...


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I boil a pot of water, then throw one of these with the coffee in my insulated carafe.



Amazon.com



Keeps the coffee hot for hours, leaves unfettered hot water for the tea crowd, and is easy to clean up.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I guess one way to go is to make a big pot of hot water on the blaster then have everyone dip from it to do as they please; personal press, personal starbuck powder pack, personal melitta filter, tea, cocoa, etc. Biggest problem with that concerns the original question "Coffee for 20". If 20 or so people clutter the kitchen area making their own it can become a problem.


----------

